# The what everyone got from BTS show today



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Thought may be idea to have a thread purely for what everyone got at the show today.

I was a little disappionted to see that there was very little in the way of Avics I picked up and Avic amazonica from spidershop but other than that didnt see a lot which usually there is.

Anyway I managed to get an Avic amazonica, Chaetopelma Turkey the new species from Ray G Euthalus Blue femur and _Plesiopelma sp._ "Bolivia"

I have to say the bargain of the day had to be Ray G Ceratogyrus marshalli for £2 a spiderling. 

So everyone post here what you got.

Next time I will save up more for adults as there are so many these days.


----------



## buster.kath (May 16, 2009)

*the spider show*

Hi spider mad
I also went to the show at the coseley school today as i live 5 mins up the road.I brought an indian ornimental spiderling that shed when i got it home loverly little thing.i also got loads of live food that was a bargain.any advice on a set up as it gets older?
thanks.
buster.kath:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

What I got!
























































I also got a _Brachypelma emelia_ sling, but didn't take a pic!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice Chlorocala a. africana. Looks pretty fresh. :2thumb:

What other beetles were available? Any adult Dynastes species or big stags?


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

got me 2 green congo mantids some locusts and a fruit fly culture but i already have 3 flying in my room if i lived by myself i would have had a desert hairy too but alas my dad put his foot down on no scorpions :whip:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Wasn't very fun for me. See this thread, lol.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/305822-bts-what-disaster.html


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

4 of these :devil:...living together:deviloecilotheria subfusca


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool i wanted to go, love the mantids - i didnt know where it was


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Been home about an hour or so. All my new purchases are tubbed and tanked up, so I'l let them settle in to their new homes.

I came home with...

2 Chilobrachy sp. aladdin - Thank you very much Steve 
6 Poecilotheria fasciata - Thomas Vinnman I think!
5 Poecilotheria ornata - Thanks Pete, very good price!
1 Psalmopeous cambridgei - That was Vinnman again!

Again, as always, was brilliant to see everyone. Even though the weather was rubbish, everyone still had a smile! 

A big congratulations to Mary, Elaine, Leanne and Andrew for their awards. 

Finished off the day with a complimentary double burger from the van outside....great day.


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

buster.kath said:


> Hi spider mad
> I also went to the show at the coseley school today as i live 5 mins up the road.I brought an indian ornimental spiderling that shed when i got it home loverly little thing.i also got loads of live food that was a bargain.any advice on a set up as it gets older?
> thanks.
> buster.kath:2thumb:


 75f........spray once a week.....don't let it the substrate get wet


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Of all the people I saw today, they were all off another forum I use (Arachnophiles). I didn't meet anyone off here, I think you all hide from me! lol


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Sarracenia said:


> Nice Chlorocala a. africana. Looks pretty fresh. :2thumb:
> 
> What other beetles were available? Any adult Dynastes species or big stags?


A fair few pachnoda and purple fruits, 1.3 of _Mecynorrhina torquata _for £32 (very tempted), an adult pair of goliaths (£90!), a few dynastes and a number of rainbow stags. There were also a couple of tables with beautiful tiger beetles as well. 



alexisa said:


> 4 of these :devil:...living together:devil:


WTF!? It took me a good five minutes staring at this before I saw what I *think *is a pokie?

If so, why the devils? Best genus out there for a communal spid viv!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

bothrops said:


> A fair few pachnoda and purple fruits, 1.3 of _Mecynorrhina torquata _for £32 (very tempted), an adult pair of goliaths (£90!), a few dynastes and a number of rainbow stags. There were also a couple of tables with beautiful tiger beetles as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this was a later piccy...hope they get on ok....


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Edited pic much better!

Still, why the ":devil:"'s?

Cheers

Andy


p.s. Highlight was definitely Poxinators singing! (well maybe not 'highlight', but definitely the stand-out moment!)


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

I got ,

Macrothele Gigas x2 Iv never seen Funnel Webs for sale so I got some : ) 

Did you people see that Sub Adult Female of this spider its more agressive than any haplopelma iv seen and its fangs are edleast an inch , wow thats all i say . 

Theraphosa Blondi x1

Ceratogyrus darlingi MM for my female

Tapinauchenius Gigas x1 

Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani " Chinese Giant " x1 

Scolopendra spinosissima x2

I also wanted 1 of the black camel spiders but they sold out : )

All In All A good day I . 

I also got some bean wevils for food for my slings : ) 

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I see! - Good luck - will definitely attempt the communal pokie tank one day. Cracking spids!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

because he shat himself taking them out of their box to put them in the exo..
And my mistake.....he has just told me...they are fasciata


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

alexisa said:


> 4 of these :devil:...living together:deviloecilotheria subfusca


Alexisa - don't want to burst your bubble here, but that definitely isn't Poecilotheria subfusca......P. fasciata perhaps?

Which trader did you get it from?


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

Peter_Kirk said:


> Alexisa - don't want to burst your bubble here, but that definitely isn't Poecilotheria subfusca......P. fasciata perhaps?
> 
> Which trader did you get it from?


read earilier post my friend...I edited on his majesties orders


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Saw a lot of mates from Arachnophiles, and came home with

1 P. ornata sling
3 P. pederseni slings to live communally
1 OBT juvenile
1 AF E. murinus (skeleton tarantula)
lots of bean weevils and some assorted bits of cork bark tube.

No pics as yet, I've been busy housing the little devils


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it just me or did there seem to be a lot of traders with pokies this year, usually there are always plenty of pokies but seemed more so this year and not nearly as many avics slings that there usually is except one from the spidershop unless I missed some stalls out. It seems to get busier at the very start every year and im usually spent up within an hour.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

There weren't any cheap Dynastes neptunus adult pairs were there? :gasp:


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

other half is moaning because he did not get a pokie poster........
Anybody want to sell one or know where he can get one from........for 5 minutes peace


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think it was Ray Gabriel had them, wasn't it? You could try PM'ing him on the BTS forum or on 

The Tarantula Store (Powered by Invision Power Board)


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Foolish people you should have all got the japanese funnel webs . There brill looking true spiders


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

were there any dangerous spiders there??


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

have to show off now peeps.......this is one of my communal Poecilotheria fasciata got at todays BTS.......another 3 of them hiding somewhere...
This is stunning:flrt:and she has just started exploring after an hour in her new tank.....confidence or what
And look at the "blue" at the end of her fore legs and the "yellow"...leave me alone or else stripes
Poecilotheria fasciata


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Foolish people you should have all got the japanese funnel webs . There brill looking true spiders


Where were they????!!! I was looking for one of those!!


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Did anyone get a Scolopendra morsitans? I got one as my first centipede and he is absolutely awesome. I'd even go as far as calling him cute. :gasp:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

They might be il find out some way or another but they have huge fangs , There cool . 

Here's a link to a Pic .

Macrothele Gigas .

Sub Adult .

http://www.minaxtarantulas.se/galleri/bilder/Macrothele_gigas_06.jpg


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I think it was Ray Gabriel had them, wasn't it? You could try PM'ing him on the BTS forum or on
> 
> The Tarantula Store (Powered by Invision Power Board)


no luck ...
thank you
have to try elsewhere


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

reptismail said:


> were there any dangerous spiders there??


depends what you mean by dangerous. They're not supposed to sell DWA spiders there, but there were several rather mean ones!


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Did anyone get a Scolopendra morsitans? I got one as my first centipede and he is absolutely awesome. I'd even go as far as calling him cute. :gasp:


Oh I meet you , your that kid with the longish hair : ) you got that pede from bugzuk .

Iv got 4 of them Scolopendra morsitans morsitans but im unsure if they are as they look like E. Trigonopodus "yellow leg" any way id keep them in 4 to 6 inchs of peat with a full warter bowl that you overflow feed once every 1 to 2 weeks of course put a pice of barc in for them to hide and a encloser long anough and high anough Iv got a total of 26 pedes at the moment here's a pic of one of my Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani shes 10-inch , adult female , : ) hope you like .


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Oh I meet you , your that kid with the longish hair : ) you got that pede from bugzuk .
> 
> Iv got 4 of them Scolopendra morsitans morsitans but im unsure if they are as they look like E. Trigonopodus "yellow leg" any way id keep them in 4 to 6 inchs of peat with a full warter bowl that you overflow feed once every 1 to 2 weeks of course put a pice of barc in for them to hide and a encloser long anough and high anough Iv got a total of 26 pedes at the moment here's a pic of one of my Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani shes 10-inch , adult female , : ) hope you like .


Yep that was me, how did you know? Yeah that's how I'm keeping mine at the moment. Thanks.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I got an AF H. minax (sexiest, most evil bitch in the world :flrt a poss gravid AF Euathlus sp "Green" and a tiny lickle curly hair (thanks selina!) and loads of bits of bark and tongs and such!


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

2 down....2 to go.....I am so glad I went to the BTS today
Just have to find the other 2 before putting anything resembling a hand in:lol2:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

He... Mate your in for some good stuff , here's some forums you should join . 

Also I just new it was you because i new what pede that was , 

And I said something to you also . 

Scolopendra • Foren-Übersicht

scolopendra.info - Index

Thanks Jon Armstrong .


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> He... Mate your in for some good stuff , here's some forums you should join .
> 
> Also I just new it was you because i new what pede that was ,
> 
> ...


Oh cool, nice to meet you. :2thumb:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

I got these Huge African Tiger Beetles!! They are so aggressive! I'm keeping them on half sand and eco earth, half just eco earth, lots of hides and lots of food. Hopefully might get some babies!!

1.1.0 Anthia Fabricii, £20 for the pair












A georgeous avicularia versicolor, AF. £45













An avicularia avicularia from T Lord, swapped for a g.albopilosum A











Avicularia sp. "amazonica" sling £8











Tapinauchenius gigas sling £4











Poecilotheria Fasciata large sling £8











An orange huntsman spider juv £4 ( i also got a larger ordinary one from BUGZUK for £5 but too scared to take the lid off!! ) Its really weird, look like its been squashed!!











Assassin Bugs (supposed to be two orange spot but i think I may have a red spot instead!!) £5 each


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

I had 4 communals for £50....this size :whistling2:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Andy ,
The funnel webs wer near the main entrance of the second hall on the right side of the first collem a french guy was selling slings for £12.00 each and there was a sub adult female on display , : )


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Andy ,
> The funnel webs wer near the main entrance of the second hall on the right side of the first collem a french guy was selling slings for £12.00 each and there was a sub adult female on display , : )


PSYCHOSIS,

It was Robert Tommasini that had the Macrothele gigas - and what a great spider!! Real attitude! That particular specimen was about 4 years old.

There were no DWA species for sale at the Exhibition.


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

but there seemed to be lots of of things with no name.....they did not know what they were.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

True has any one been biten by this type of funnel web , because i thought there was only one funnel web that was non D.W.A and that was a spanish funnel web Macrothele calpeiana So I got this knowing that there was nothing D.W.A on offer , but they could have mis ID it , as it can happen , so I dont no hope it hasent got real bad venom . : (


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

bothrops said:


> What I got!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your photo's are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Missus got Venezuelan suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia) sling from Athropodia. Brother got Haplopelma lividum from Spidershop and i got cuban roach colony from metamorphosis. Also few livefoods etc and picked up 2 vachonis and 2 pulchras for my housemate off Lee.

Disappointed by lack of Avic's, some nice stuff there though, i was rather restrained. The phampobetus ultramarinus looked amazing but just cant spare that money right now. Congrats all, excellent day roll on the next few shows (especially West Mids one, although im tad biased)


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Been back about 50minutes, returned with:

P. Cambidgei
P. Irminia (x3)
B. Albiceps
G. Pulchra
Cyclosternum sp. "Machalla" 
C. Crawshayi

And the oh got some very pretty green mantids, a sexed pair of S. Lineola and 2 teeny hierodula membranacea. Not really seen many mantids in the flesh, the Lineola are such a beautiful colour!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

rainbowbrite said:


> your photo's are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!:blush:

Owe most of it to advice from Scott (Macrojunkie on here), a windfall from the Inland Revenue that allowed me to buy my camera and of course the beautiful models!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

A pic of my sexy sexy AF minax (supposedly):










Note the crack in the cricket tub at the other end? thats where i breathed near her and she came to say hello...at speed...with teeth :flrt:


----------



## alexisa (May 11, 2009)

looks :flrt:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

I got...

2 x African Lined Mantis - Sphodromantis lineola. Wish id checked them over better tho! the males missing an antenna, and arm and his wings are shrivelled 
1 x Red Trapdoor spider - need to look up the latin name! Ugly and scary
1 x Malaysian Orange Huntsman - lids never coming off that thing
1 x P Regalis Sling

Got plenty of cheap equipment too!

Was a bit of a treck there but was worth it just for the look around.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

jack_rep said:


> I got...
> 
> 2 x African Lined Mantis - Sphodromantis lineola. Wish id checked them over better tho! the males missing an antenna, and arm and his wings are shrivelled
> 1 x Red Trapdoor spider - need to look up the latin name! Ugly and scary
> ...


Was that the £4 one? They are so weird!! I thought mine had been squashed on the way home!!!


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

andy07966 said:


> Was that the £4 one? They are so weird!! I thought mine had been squashed on the way home!!!


I cant remember what i paid for it. It was the table that was to the left when you walked in the entrance. Were kept with blue water gel? Likely the same one people as i didnt see anyone else selling them.

Didnt plan on getting one, but thought i was something funky and different. Dreading the day i have to rehouse it lol.

But yeah they are so flat arnt they! They are so thin too, bearly anything to them. Should be pretty awesome when they are adults tho.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I saw quite a lot of huntsman there today, they must be growing in popularity. Even saw a couple of the Australian species. Not for me though, lol.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

jack_rep said:


> I cant remember what i paid for it. It was the table that was to the left when you walked in the entrance. Were kept with blue water gel? Likely the same one people as i didnt see anyone else selling them.
> 
> Didnt plan on getting one, but thought i was something funky and different. Dreading the day i have to rehouse it lol.
> 
> But yeah they are so flat arnt they! They are so thin too, bearly anything to them. Should be pretty awesome when they are adults tho.


That was the one!! dunno why there was bug gel in there!? mine had it too.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> Note the crack in the cricket tub at the other end? thats where i breathed near her and she came to say hello...at speed...with teeth :flrt:


 :roll2:

i shouldn't laugh :shock:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

andy07966 said:


> That was the one!! dunno why there was bug gel in there!? mine had it too.


yeah i think ill just mist mine instead. Should be already for moisture without the gel i recon. 

Think illl be using these for that huntsman
Feeding Tubes (20 pack) - Feeding fast & aggressive species Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
Think if that thing went for a runner id never find it again.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine was fine! Even took the bark out to get this photo.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

andy07966 said:


> Mine was fine! Even took the bark out to get this photo.


Yours looks more developed then mine. More colours on it. Mine still looks like its made of cling film!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> A pic of my sexy sexy AF minax (supposedly):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moosey, you've got a T that can crack tubs? :gasp: ¡Jesus Christo!

It sounds... horrible


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> Note the crack in the cricket tub at the other end? thats where i breathed near her and she came to say hello...at speed...with teeth :flrt:


OML :| 



Hedgewitch said:


> Moosey, you've got a T that can crack tubs? :gasp: ¡Jesus Christo!
> 
> It sounds... horrible


I presume you didn't come?


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

jack_rep said:


> I got...
> 1 x Red Trapdoor spider - need to look up the latin name! Ugly and scary
> 1 x Malaysian Orange Huntsman - lids never coming off that thing


Well you wont see that trap door every again its latan name is 
Gorgyrella sp , 
he... he... , you should have took pic of her , and I was after a Orange Huntsman but dident see one : (


----------



## Jennifer23 (Oct 7, 2008)

My boyfriend and I had a great day, this was out first time at the show. Really enjoyed Andrew Smith's lecture.

We got

1 B albopilosum juv from Poxicator
1 G pulchra sling
1 E truculentus sling
A mat stat and a few pots and water bowls

Last night I re-housed my gorgeous little albopilosum. He/she settled into the new enclosure OK and has been been busy digging overnight.

There were loads of pokies at the show and now my boyfriend keeps saying he wants one.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

jack_rep said:


> I cant remember what i paid for it. It was the table that was to the left when you walked in the entrance. Were kept with blue water gel? Likely the same one people as i didnt see anyone else selling them.
> 
> Didnt plan on getting one, but thought i was something funky and different. Dreading the day i have to rehouse it lol.
> 
> But yeah they are so flat arnt they! They are so thin too, bearly anything to them. Should be pretty awesome when they are adults tho.



I got one at Kettering, they don't do a lot! Mine has eaten once and moulted once, but apart from that it just sits there


----------



## Hisss (May 8, 2008)

I picked up 3 P.ornata from Peter Lacey and also bought some tubs, forceps and wood. I was looking for a Psalmopoeus irminia but couldnt find any, think i got there a bit too late.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Hisss said:


> I picked up 3 P.ornata from Peter Lacey and also bought some tubs, forceps and wood. I was looking for a Psalmopoeus irminia but couldnt find any, think i got there a bit too late.


Send a pm to Mary (Walters) on arachnophiles forum she bred them and had them at the show she may still have some reserves at home.


----------



## Hisss (May 8, 2008)

spider_mad said:


> Send a pm to Mary (Walters) on arachnophiles forum she bred them and had them at the show she may still have some reserves at home.


Cheers, will definitley do that! :2thumb:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Jennifer23 said:


> Andrew Smith's lecture.


Arndrew Smith Sighned my DvD , : )


----------



## Kuma (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey guys!

I came back with

1 x Poecilotheria regalis
2 x Heterometrus Longimanus
1 x Heterometrus madraspatensis

Really wanted a Avicularia versicolor but they were quite expensive.

Does anyone have one for sale???


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Hisss said:


> I picked up 3 P.ornata from Peter Lacey and also bought some tubs, forceps and wood. I was looking for a Psalmopoeus irminia but couldnt find any, think i got there a bit too late.


Athropodia from France had about 20+ slings early on. Some guys in first hall had adults as well but Mary does breed them. Lee has some on spidershop too.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Kuma said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I came back with
> 
> ...


PRC and eighleggedfreak both had egg sacs recently from Avic Versi's so pm one of them.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> :roll2:
> 
> i shouldn't laugh :shock:


 i wasnt! :shock:


Hedgewitch said:


> Moosey, you've got a T that can crack tubs? :gasp: ¡Jesus Christo!
> 
> It sounds... horrible


You know i like all my women the same, sexy, evil and violent ^_^


AshMashMash said:


> OML :|
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you didn't come?


 no he didnt, because he's an epic ***!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> i wasnt! :shock:


 :hmm:



"you need more spiders" she says...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> no he didnt, because he's an epic ***!


Epic *** I may be (I am pretty epic), but I'm up in the Deen atm.:devil:

Plus not allowed T's at home or in halls, so methinks it would have been a most horrible temptation. My will is strong, but my won't is weak.

Seriously though it would be about 5-6 hours each way, and money. Hope everyone had fun though... no offence Ogzi, I know you had a terrible day.


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

oh forgot to ask didn't see any of you lot did anyone see me i was the youngish kid longish hair with a wolves top on i was with 2 other older men and i now hate fruit flys :censor: they keep just popping up and can be seen flying on my light


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^heh, they do that.

We had a pineapple get infested with them in our kitchen once... went to move it and there was just a cloud of the buggers


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

smokey progg said:


> oh forgot to ask didn't see any of you lot did anyone see me i was the youngish kid longish hair with a wolves top on i was with 2 other older men and i now hate fruit flys :censor: they keep just popping up and can be seen flying on my light


 saw ya mate :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb:
What d'ya get bud?
John


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

spider_mad said:


> Is it just me or did there seem to be a lot of traders with pokies this year


To be honest, I though Poecilotheria were a bit under represented this year.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> To be honest, I though Poecilotheria were a bit under represented this year.



It may have just been the tables I looked at, in any case there were plenty of selection for the beginner and advanced keeper alike. I thought the bargains of the show had to be ray's C marshalli slings going for £2 each. Must remeber to save up more so an get some adults and get a breeding group I always seem to come back with slings


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Hedgewitch said:


> Seriously though it would be about 5-6 hours each way,


5-6hrs from Aberdeen? 
How fast do you drive! We were the best part of 5hrs, and we're some 3hrs south of Aberdeen! :gasp:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> no he didnt, because he's an epic ***!


Bah! 



Hedgewitch said:


> I'm up in the Deen atm.:devil:


Uber fail. I cant rape you in Deen


----------



## staffblade (Feb 24, 2009)

*Bts*

Hi everyone,
It was our 1st time at the show, we travelled down from manchester and had a good day, (weather could of been better though.....lol) 
I bought the following
1 x C.cyaneopubescens (Greenbottle blue)
1 x B.Vagans (mexican redrump)
1 x T. Blondi (Goliath birdeater)
My girlfriend even bought her 1st T ........ Think it will end up at my house though lol :2thumb:


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Did you buy that Big T.Blondi for £140.00 from that german breeder because I was going to get it .


----------



## staffblade (Feb 24, 2009)

*bts*

No i bought a sling for £12, the man had 2 very large ones on table too, i think he was german.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

vastly overpriced at £140!


----------



## staffblade (Feb 24, 2009)

*Bts*

I know something......if i go again im taking a lot more money ............lol


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

staffblade said:


> I know something......if i go again im taking a lot more money ............lol


 ditto this !!
John


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> saw ya mate :Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb:
> What d'ya get bud?
> John


 only got 2 congo mantis' but if my dad hadn't limited me I would have had a desert hairy and was looking at the centipedes 
oh and bought some livefood I might have saw you but dunno what you all looked like was gonna invite everyone here to meet up down maccys but had too have sunday dinner


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

I picked up a tub with the Flagtailed centipedes in their, stunning little bugger.
I had a leather jacket on(daark brown) and a balck nike bag.
John


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

i had a great time at the bts show.
i came home with 2 black forest scorpions
andy smith's lecture was really interesting and i'm not even keen on spiders.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

staffblade said:


> No i bought a sling for £12, the man had 2 very large ones on table too, i think he was german.


£12.00 W.T.F i got one for £35.00 a sling , f##k me what a daft c##t i am , I also dident get my black camel spider that im pissed off a-bought .


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> £12.00 W.T.F i got one for £35.00 a sling , f##k me what a daft c##t i am , I also dident get my black camel spider that im pissed off a-bought .


Your referring to the Solfugie sp on Martin Goss's table I assume. Gorgeous little bugger, only reason I didnt buy it was that they do not live very long at all in captivity :whistling2:


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Did you buy that Big T.Blondi for £140.00 from that german breeder because I was going to get it .


That was Vinmanns table, he often overprices his spids but he is a great guy.
£140 for a Blondi is a very bad price, unless its a guaranteed mated female imo


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Vinnman's prices were extortionate!! And hes a miserable sod, he wouldn't have a penny of my money lol


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Was lovely to see everyone again... met lots of new people too!!
Chuffed with what we came home with  

Now lets see if i can remember lol

Xenesthis immanis mature male for 50/50
Brachypelma klaasi sub adult male for loan
Theraphosa blondi male for loan - ta Leanne!
Poecilotheria rufilata male for loan
Poecilotheria formosa male for loan
Heteropodra sp male for loan
Avicularia laeta male for loan (Thanks Kev!)
Grammostola mollicoma male - Thanks Pete (Poxicator)
Poecilotheria fasciata juvenile
Brachypelma baumgarteni sub adult female (Thanks Alan, i love her!)
Brachypelma annitha sub adult (Thanks Alan, it's a boy )
Yamia sp. "Koh Samui" x4 spiderlings
Haplopelma lividum DCF adult female
Haplopelma minax juvenile
Grammostola mollicoma adult female, sub adult female and sub adult male
Brachypelma vagans juvenile
Scolopendra sp. "Blue Leg" 
Giant Cave Cockroaches
2x boxes of bean weevils
Springtails and woodlice (tank cleaners!)
Grammostola rosea RCF juvenile - Thanks Selina!
And a pair of Tapinauchenius plumipes i got given to me.. 
2 BTS polo shirts.. yay!

Delivered some deads, said hello to loads of people and generally had a great day.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice size list there Becky , even if half of them seem to be breeding loans . :lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> "you need more spiders" she says...


 always!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> always!


 if i want something small and hairy that has a strong desire to bite my face off i'll buy a hamster for a quid and jab it with a liqourice wand


----------



## Kuma (Jan 28, 2009)

Zak said:


> PRC and eighleggedfreak both had egg sacs recently from Avic Versi's so pm one of them.



Thanks! Sorted!


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> True has any one been biten by this type of funnel web , because i thought there was only one funnel web that was non D.W.A and that was a spanish funnel web Macrothele calpeiana So I got this knowing that there was nothing D.W.A on offer , but they could have mis ID it , as it can happen , so I dont no hope it hasent got real bad venom . : (


There are no Macrothele species on the DWA list as far as I am aware. The only Hexathelid spiders on the list are the genera Atrax and Hadronyche - the Australian funnel-webs. I also meant to mention that Macrothele are not true spiders but are, in fact, Mygalomorphs.

I know Robert Tomassini very well and he assures me that the specimen is from Japan. If there was an doubt about the ID of this, Robert would not have been allowed to sell it at the Exhibition.

I'll post up a few pictures (next weekend) I took of the female in threat posture - with a nice drop of venom dripping from her fangs! :whistling2:


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

Having said that - I really would NOT want to get bitten by one!! :lol2:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> 5-6hrs from Aberdeen?
> How fast do you drive! We were the best part of 5hrs, and we're some 3hrs south of Aberdeen! :gasp:


I can't drive, I'd have had to train it see? it takes me about 7 hours back to MK usually so I was estimating 5-6 hours.

Also, the train down from the Deen to the borders is way faster than a drive, the roads are atrocious. 


Also, christ on a stick Becky... are you sure you bought enough? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

staffblade said:


> No i bought a sling for £12, the man had 2 very large ones on table too, i think he was german.


How big is it? I only saw the £35 ones in the first hall. They are so cute and gangly!



Becky said:


> Vinnman's prices were extortionate!! And hes a miserable sod, he wouldn't have a penny of my money lol


Never really looked at his T's after attempting to ask about his C. Salei... I said 'excuse me' but he was far too busy counting an enormous wad of cash to talk to me or anyone else who wanted his attention. Heard a few people say 'he's not getting my money' and walking off. I eventually did the same :|
I later heard people complaining about his attitude in the car park as well!
Nice guy... :bash:



Hedgewitch said:


> I can't drive, I'd have had to train it see? it takes me about 7 hours back to MK usually so I was estimating 5-6 hours.


Ahhh I seee.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Never really looked at his T's after attempting to ask about his C. Salei... I said 'excuse me' but he was far too busy counting an enormous wad of cash to talk to me or anyone else who wanted his attention. Heard a few people say 'he's not getting my money' and walking off. I eventually did the same :|
> I later heard people complaining about his attitude in the car park as well!
> Nice guy... :bash:
> 
> ...


----------



## staffblade (Feb 24, 2009)

*help*



iiisecondcreep said:


> How big is it? I only saw the £35 ones in the first hall. They are so cute and gangly
> 
> My G/f bought it for me, its only about the size of a 20p maybe a little bigger, i not realy checked it over yet. Im begining to wonder if it is T.Blondi. please help, it was in 1st hall to far left of main doors, the seller was possibly german, he had some slings for £35 and two huge ones at bk of his table in white trays. the one i got is orange in colour, the adults were a sandy colour?????? g/f said it was T.Blondi


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

staffblade said:


> My G/f bought it for me, its only about the size of a 20p maybe a little bigger, i not realy checked it over yet. Im begining to wonder if it is T.Blondi. please help, it was in 1st hall to far left of main doors, the seller was possibly german, he had some slings for £35 and two huge ones at bk of his table in white trays. the one i got is orange in colour, the adults were a sandy colour?????? g/f said it was T.Blondi


The £12 orange ones were Citharischius Crawshayi (King Baboon) 
I bought one of these also, prettier than T. Blondi imo http://giantspiders.com/crawshayi.jpg 

When they grow up the toes on their back legs sort of turn in and they waddle a bit when they walk


----------



## staffblade (Feb 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

I thought she had done well getting it for £12 .........lol............im happy with it anyway,thanks for correcting me/us :blush: lol i loved it there i could go every week.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah.. WHEN they grow up :lol2: 10 years to maturity them bloody things ! hahaha


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Becky said:


> Yeah.. WHEN they grow up :lol2: 10 years to maturity them bloody things ! hahaha


They are pain staking to grow from spiderlings or grown on yearlings.


----------



## smokey progg (Feb 20, 2009)

did anyone else see those _Steatoda .sp they had 2 of them 1 in a small tub with about 200 babys for £40 and 1 with a egg sack for £20 but i thought it was a bit price yfor them did anyone else see them they wer on the first middle table in second hall 
_


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah i saw them, they were Ray Gabriels i believe? They weren't a native species


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I came back with money, but sad to see so many of my spids go. I sold 8 GBB, they went like hot cakes, not surprising when others were selling them for £10 more. And I really didnt want to sell one of my A. versicolor so I hid it under the table. Eventually I put it on and it was gone in seconds!

Thanks to everyone that come over to say hello and have a chat. BTS is always a great social event and its good to put faces to names, even if they did have to put up with my singing!


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> I came back with money, but sad to see so many of my spids go. I sold 8 GBB, they went like hot cakes, not surprising when others were selling them for £10 more. And I really didnt want to sell one of my A. versicolor so I hid it under the table. Eventually I put it on and it was gone in seconds!
> 
> Thanks to everyone that come over to say hello and have a chat. BTS is always a great social event and its good to put faces to names, even if they did have to put up with my singing!


Pete, you had GBB's and you didnt even tell me!!!!!! :whip:
Im sad now!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL, you got lots of GBB
tbh I was looking for more GBB, or at least I sent my compadre out to find some, none available though.
I so want another 30 slings


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> LOL, you got lots of GBB
> tbh I was looking for more GBB, or at least I sent my compadre out to find some, none available though.
> I so want another 30 slings


somebody needs to get breeding!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I think one of my sub-adults must of heard you, its just popped out with a new body!
Not quite there yet though.


----------



## Emmy-Lou (Apr 16, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> I sold 8 GBB, they went like hot cakes


 
Twas me who bought your last GBB! I shook your hand because I was sooooo happy to finally get one :flrt:

Well, apart from the GBB I also came away from the BTS show with… Cyclosternum pentalore, Euathlus sp. “Red”, Aphonopelma seemanni, Pterinochilus murinus, Sphodromantis lineola & bits and bobs like extra tanks, thermometers etc. 
I wanted a lot more but my friend ended up dragging me away :whip: We had an awesome time & its great to see A LOT of people in the hobby :no1:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> LOL, you got lots of GBB
> tbh I was looking for more GBB, or at least I sent my compadre out to find some, none available though.
> I so want another 30 slings


Yeah but i dont have enough! :whistling2:


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

I was really pleased to win the "Best New World Arboreal" with my gorgeous A. sp. "Amazonica" girl that I raised from a 1cm sling.










It was also great to meet many people I'd only ever chatted with online, especially Poxicator, such a giggle. 

I brought home

5 x A. sp. "Amazonica" slings
5 x A. huriana slings
4 x G. vachoni slings
2 x C. sp. "kunti" slings
2 x Malasian Orange Huntsman
3 x A. sp. "Peru purple" juvies
1 x G. grossa s/a male for my big girl
1 x P. irminia sling
1 x G. s. mollicoma female
and a mature male and female pair of E. pulcherimaklaasi (blue femur)

I've probably foprgotten summat but hey ho lol.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, despite not being able to afford the ticket to commute to the show this year, I still managed to "come away" with 2 G._vachoni_ slings and 2 G._pulchra_ (Thanks to Zak for picking them up!). 

I had wanted to put names to faces, but I'll have to wait until the west midlands show thing now. Incidentally Peter, I heard your singing was one of the highlights of the show! :lol2:


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

Shame you didnt make it to the show Grant. Colin and I would love to have met you in person. Nice new additions you picked up too. Those vachoni are stunning as adults by the look of the pics on the spider shop.

Pete's singing was not to be missed although being only 2 tables away from him, I did have earplugs :2thumb:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Elaine R said:


> Shame you didnt make it to the show Grant. Colin and I would love to have met you in person. Nice new additions you picked up too. Those vachoni are stunning as adults by the look of the pics on the spider shop.
> 
> Pete's singing was not to be missed although being only 2 tables away from him, I did have earplugs :2thumb:


Yeah, I was sold on them as soon as I saw them. I'm hoping that its not just the males that have such amazing colouration, I've not had time to look much into this species yet (exam tomorrow...last one....feel so...._saturated _right now with revision). 

I would have been nice to meet you guys - hopefully I'll be at the Westmidlands expo thing however if you plan on attending there. 

Incidentally, any update on the female G. sp "North"? Last I heard she was taking forever and an age to moult :lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

tee-hee someone has to keep the punters entertained, perhaps next year we'll do it in Christmas Panto Fancy Dress 

Emmy: Glad to know who grabbed that last GBB, if you have any questions about it please get in touch and I'll gladly help.

Elaine that's a beauty, deserves an accolade


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I got 4 pokies (fasciata)...coir...exo terra terrarium...live food:2thumb:
Anyway...just got a huge salmon pink.......that makes 2 but.....want to make way for other stuff so need to sell the smaller pink....
It is unsexed and shed a few days ago.....so no posting or feeding for a week.
What is a fair price for her/him....asked £25 but don't know if that is too much.....cost me a lot morebut that was from a pet store
paul


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

GRB said:


> Yeah, I was sold on them as soon as I saw them. I'm hoping that its not just the males that have such amazing colouration, I've not had time to look much into this species yet (exam tomorrow...last one....feel so...._saturated _right now with revision).
> 
> I would have been nice to meet you guys - hopefully I'll be at the Westmidlands expo thing however if you plan on attending there.
> 
> Incidentally, any update on the female G. sp "North"? Last I heard she was taking forever and an age to moult :lol2:


Cant wait for mine to grow and see how they turn out but obviously I'll be in for a long wait considering they are Grammies after all lol.

I wont be able to make it to the newark show but Colin might be there. Will get him to pm you on the BTS if he's going to attend.

The G. sp. "north" finally moulted a few days ago, not a good one by any means, wet moult and lost 2 legs. She seems to be doing ok now she has hardened up a wee bit but will let you know how things go with her.




Poxicator said:


> tee-hee someone has to keep the punters entertained, perhaps next year we'll do it in Christmas Panto Fancy Dress
> 
> Elaine that's a beauty, deserves an accolade


Thanks Pete 

Thankfully, your singing wasnt that bad really. Gave us all a giggle though watching you with Robyn :lol2::lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Elaine R said:


> Cant wait for mine to grow and see how they turn out but obviously I'll be in for a long wait considering they are Grammies after all lol.
> 
> The G. sp. "north" finally moulted a few days ago, not a good one by any means, wet moult and lost 2 legs. She seems to be doing ok now she has hardened up a wee bit but will let you know how things go with her.


Aw thats a shame, hopefully the little gal will perk up OK. 

As for the wait, yeah - I've yet to rear a grammy all the way, but the chaco's I've got moult with all the speed of mountains eroding...I've finaly gotten one of the little 1cm slings from Lee up to about 3/4" and I've had it since November...


----------



## misskatie (Dec 20, 2008)

3 Black Congo millipedes
1 Chili Rose
1 Gram sp. "north"
1 African lined mantis
Colony of dubia roaches
3 Madagascan hissing roaches
various equipment

Shame I didn't get to talk to any of you cause im new here


----------



## Emmy-Lou (Apr 16, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Emmy: Glad to know who grabbed that last GBB, if you have any questions about it please get in touch and I'll gladly help.


Thanks Poxicator! The GBB has settled in nicely and has already began to web up the enclosure :2thumb:


Poxicator said:


> tee-hee someone has to keep the punters entertained


I think we were all in awe of your singing lol :no1:


----------

